# Geeks and Nerds



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I want to know my fellow geeks and nerds here on TC. Where are you at? If you enjoy pop culture, comics, anime/manga, science, philosophy, or any other nerdy topic, I wanna talk! Come in and let's discuss!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

You got one right here!
Amateur astronomy is my favorite non-musical activity. Nothing beats listening to some good classical music at night, then going outside, setting up my Celestron, and looking at some of God's handiwork with music running through my head. I enjoy astrophotography, though I'm going to invest in a better camera before I share any photos on here. Saturn never fails to blow me away every time I look at it, and Jupiter with the Galilean moons is always a spectacle. I've been waiting for a good opportunity to find a spot far away from any city lights to go look for some real deep-space objects, like nebulae and other galaxies. I also have been trying to manually locate the two outermost planets, Uranus and Neptune, for quite some time (the auto-finder on my scope doesn't work because of faulty software I haven't had the funds to fix yet). They would probably be easier to find in darker skies than where I'm at.
I would be an astronomy minor at college if I could but it was too much of a workload; I instead chose my next passion, history. If one-third of the books I own (not counting music) are about Star Trek, the other two-thirds are history books. I will eat up a history book about any point in history, but my favorite subjects are World War I and II, general American history, classical Greece/Roman antiquity, and the Old West. 
I'm also a big-time Trekkie. I have a wall of bookshelves dedicated to Star Trek literature and a pretty nice collection of classic memorabilia as well. My favorite film is First Contact; my favorite series is kind of hard for me to decide, but I think The Next Generation barely edges out Deep Space Nine. Both phenomenal shows. The Original Series is also very nice; I find Voyager to be simply ok, and Enterprise is very hit-or-miss.
I dislike pop culture and anime/manga, never cared for comics, and never could get into philosophy either. I have found myself intrigued by some elements of all of those, however. I guess I would be classified as more of a nerd than a geek.


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I am a big anime/manga fan. Japanese culture interests me greatly. I proudly call myself an otaku, and some of my favorite series include GaoGaiGar, Nichijou, Space Dandy, and Gravitation, among others. I'm also into science fiction and fantasy. I started playing Dungeons and Dragons this past summer. I love the original Star Wars trilogy, and I have all the original Star Trek movies on VHS. I love all things Greek and Roman, too, from mythology to history to literature to art. 

What are your favorite anime series?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I am very interested in science, engineering and cosmology but have never considered myself a geek or nerd so what is a geek/nerd?


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi, Dan. In the simplest terms, I've always considered a geek or a nerd someone who is into subjects or interests which wouldn't necessarily be "mainstream," and thoroughly enjoy such subjects. They also have a decent amount of knowledge on such subjects, and can dialogue/debate those with others who are also knowledgeable in the same subjects. I'd also consider geeks to be more broad-minded, and nerds more narrow-minded. Like I said, that's my personal definition. I don't know how many will agree or disagree with this definition.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Welcome to the discussion, Tennyson. You seem to be pretty similar in tastes to me. You enjoy and of the classic Greek and Roman philosophers? They, in my opinion, helped to lay the early groundwork for the Western world. I also really enjoy the sculptures and art from that time as well. Fave anime series. . .boy, tough question. There are many. Keep in mind that I've been watching since 1984. The first ever series I watched was the original Voltron. There are plenty of others. Pokemon, Seven Deadly Sins, Sailor Moon, Fairy Tail, The Devil is a Part-Timer, Blue Exorcist, Cowboy Bebop, Outlaw Star, Yu Yu Hakusho, Ranma 1/2. Oh My Goddess, Cutey Honey, Ronin Warriors, the original Evangelion, Appleseed (1988), Working (aka Wagnaria), Daily Lives of High School Boys, Potemayo, Death Note, and Rurouni Kenshin come off the top of my head. I'm a fan of both Star Wars and Star Trek. Much more of a Star Warrior than a Trekker though. I think I only ever played one game of D & D, as it has been my only opportunity to do so. Anything else you enjoy that you left off your list?


----------

